# pppOE routing between static and dynamic IP



## pima (Apr 21, 2017)

env:FreeBSD 10.
rc.conf

```
# ------ Network Conf ---------------------------------------------------
hostname="dmz.mydomain"
defaultrouter="10.11.11.30"
gateway_enable="YES"
routed_enable="NO"
routed_flags="-q"
routed_program="/sbin/routed"
ifconfig_re0="inet 10.11.11.1  netmask 255.255.255.224"

route_s1="-host sipaddress1 x.x.x.x"
route_s2="-host sipaddress2 x.x.x.x"
route_s3="-host sipaddress2 x.x.x.x"

static_routes="s1 s2 s3"
```
ppp.conf

```
seednet:
 set device PPPoE:re0:
 set authname "username"
 set authkey password
## set login
 set ifaddr x.x.x.x/0 y.y.y.y1/0 255.255.255.255 0.0.0.0
 add default HISADDR #自動取得動態IP
 ##add! default HISADDR
 #nat port tcp 192.168.1.2:rdp rdp
# end of ppp configuration
```
I want to route some specific IPs to ADSL static gateway.  The problem is :
Connection from DMZ to outside is okay, But I can not connect from outside to DMZ.
Please help me with resolving this problem, thank you.


----------

